# Part of Kangol's Pedigree



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So I am in the process of putting together Kangol's ped. Six years ago, it honestly wasn't something I cared about. I don't have Sophie's pedigree from the ADBA yet, but here is one that will be similar to hers and in my opinion there are some nice dogs in it. Sophie's sire was Parks' Blue Blaze and her dam was Caldwell's Blue Blaze. Both of those dogs are in this ped below. She was bred by James Caldwell. Working on getting Koby's papers, as he was bred by James Caldwell too. So I will hopefully have his full pedigree soon. Anyway, just wanted to share.

*Pedigree*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

coolness Lauren


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bingo was big boy


----------

